

JavaScript video technology only 17 years in the making - delsarto
http://www.cringely.com/2012/08/22/javascript-video-17-years-in-the-making/

======
delsarto
This seems to work by periodically grabbing a data file like
<http://www.dsny.com/g2/data/arizona/13m.1>, and then the javascript appears
to extract base64 encoded .jpgs out of that which it plays back to make the
video?

What's interesting is that each of the jpg's appear to have big black
portions, so it's obviously doing a sort of overlay/compression type thing and
stitching complete images back together.

Anyone got any clues on the audio part?

------
jonenst
Wow, this article is bad. And the comments are so positive, one has to wonder
how many come from the writer's friends...

